# Teryx clutch springs



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Swapped out springs today went with pink primary and lime green secondary. Didn't get much of a test ride in before dark but it seems to have a little to much stall. Which spring has to do with the stall primary or secondary and what color would be recomended on the next change.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Primary affects stall but you can not go any lower than a pink. Pink has 0 stall


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...something don't see right...the Pink has No stall at all. what size tires? may need some heavier weights.


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

28'' Swamplites I got it finished right about dark so I didn't get much of a test ride in,it may just be me.I drove it from the driveway into the shed maybe 50 ft. or so.


----------

